# تأملات فى مزمور " من الأعماق صرخت اليك يار&#157



## KERO KINGOOO (8 فبراير 2006)

*تأملات فى مزمور " من الأعماق صرخت اليك يار&#157*

تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

انه اول مزمور فى صلاة النوم ( مز 129) ونبدأ به آيه آيه :

+ من الاعماق صرخت اليك يارب
            كلمة ( الاعماق ) تعنى هنا الكثير من المعانى الروحية . فهى تعنى اولا ( من اعماق القلب )
فهنا انسان لا يصلى فقط ، وانما يصرخ الى الله صراخاً من اعماق القلب . لماذا ؟

* لأنه يصرخ ايضاً ( من عمق الاحتياج ) .
 صرخة انسان عاجز عن انقاذ نفسه فى وسط مشاكل كثيرة فلا توجد امامه وسيلة سوى ان يصرخ الى الله ، من عمق اعماقه .
انها اذن ليست صلاة سطحية وليست كلام شفتين وانما هى صراخ الى الله بعد ان مر عليه اليوم بطوله واتى الى المساء وامامه كل ضعفات النهار .

* قد تكون ايضاً صراخاً من عمق الهوة ، او من عمق السقوط ، او من عمق العجز 
هناك كثيرون يصلون اليك يارب صلاة حب او مشاعر اشتياق . ولكنى هنا اقدم اليك صرخة انسان عاجز عن قيادة نفسه فى الطريق اليك ، انسان عاجز عن التخلص من خطاياه . يقوم من سقطة ليقع فى هوة اخرى . ومن اعماق ضعفه يصرخ اليك ..
انا لست اصلى وانا على حافة الخطية وانما فى اعماقها . لست ايأس اطلاقاً حيث توجد رحمتك ، وانما انا اصرخ اليك موقناً انك انت الوحيد الذى يستطيع ان ينتشلنى مما انا فيه طالباً ان تمتد يدك بالمعونة . انا اصرخ كما 

قال ذلك الزجال : 
مثل صرخة غريق           بينده قارب النجاة
بينده بينده بينده               بكل قواه ، للحياة

انا لم اصرخ الى احد من الناس ، بل اليك وحدك .
لانه ان لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحراس ( مز 126 ) . فالاتكال على الرب خير من الاتكال على البشر (مز 127 ) . بل " المتوكلون  على الرب مثل جبل صهيون ، لا يتزعزع الى الابد " ( مز 124) . طالما سمعت من الناس نصائح ووعود وبقيت كما انا ليس لى معين سواك .

انت معين من ليس له معين ، ورجاء من ليس له رجاء .
انت عزاء صغيرى القلوب ، وميناء الذين فى العاصف .. انت الذى انقذت الفتية من أتون النار ، ودانيال من جب الاسود . انت الذى انقذت يونان من بطن الهاوية ، حينما قال لك " صرخت من جوف الهاوية ، فسمعت صوتى " (يون 2:2 ).

تنطبق عليا حالة المرتل فى المزمور حينما قال " .. تأملت عن اليمين و أبصرت ، فلم  يكن من يعرفنى . ضاع المهرب منى ، وليس من يسأل عن نفسى . فصرخت اليك يارب وقلت : انت هو رجائى وحظى فى ارض الاحياء. انصت الى طلبتى فاننى قد تذللت جداً " (مز 141) 

* وايضاً انا اصرخ اليك ، لأنى لا اعتمد على ذاتى.

لا اثق بقوتى ولا بأرادتى ولا بوعودى التى اعدك بها .
كم وعدت الله وعداً حانثاً ليتنى من خوف ضعفى لم اعد 
اننى كما يقول الكتاب " الارادة حاضرة عندى . واما انا افعل الحسنى ، فلست اجد " . " لست افعل الصالح الذى اريده . بل الشر الذى لست اريده . فإياه أفعل " ( رو7: 18 ،19) . عدوى أقوى منى ، وانا عاجز عن مقاومته لذلك :
+ استمع يارب صوتى . ولتكن اذناك مصغيتين لصوت تضرعى
صلوا من اجل ضعفى 
كيرو


----------

